# Paypal



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,
ive gone through many threads in this forum about Paypal and also Ico's '[Must Read] Information regarding Indian Debit Cards' thread,very informative thread i must say.So my question is -can i register on paypal using a Axis bank debit card?,because i found it confusing where it says that 'it works as a funding source'.
or should i need to  take  Virtual credit card,(no clue about it lol)?
Currently i have a SBI Maestro card and a PAN card and i recently found out that i cant use it for registering paypal.lol,also, i cant afford a credit card.thanks.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, you can register on Paypal with your Axis Bank debit card. You'll be able to verify and activate your account too, you'll be able to receive payments from overseas or anywhere else, but the thing which you won't be able to do is purchasing anything via Paypal. You MUST have a CC for that, no VCC or anything else will work.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

^thanks for the reply.one more question.What axis debit card should i opt for-like platinum,gold etc?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

That depends on you. I had a Gold card, but I don't know the differences between a Gold vs Platinum vs Prime card. Before applying check all of'em in their website, that might give you some idea.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2012)

^thanks..could you tell me whats written on it- Visa/Mastercard?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2012)

Technically AFAIK you don't need debit card to register.. You can register.. but outgoing  (I mean purchasing) will not be activated unless you add & verify that credit card.... even receiving will be off until you verify your account number..

I don't remember but logically that should be right..


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2012)

If you want input, you would need to bind it to a bank account.


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 17, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Technically AFAIK you don't need debit card to register.. You can register.. but outgoing  (I mean purchasing) will not be activated unless you add & verify that credit card.... even receiving will be off until you verify your account number..
> 
> I don't remember but logically that should be right..


right. i have a paypal account. all u need is a pan card and bank account, well you cannot send money or purchase  anything unless u attached a credit card. (sorry for my english)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

I have added my Axis Debit Card(Master) to PayPal and can purchase stuff from international sites too. and my PP account is verified.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^thanks..could you tell me whats written on it- Visa/Mastercard?


Visa.


RCuber said:


> I have added my Axis Debit Card(Master) to PayPal and can purchase stuff from international sites too. and my PP account is verified.


WHAT


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 20, 2012)

@Rcuber and ithehappy:When did you guys registered(the date) on paypal?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Visa.
> 
> WHAT



yea.. only Axis worked for me.



Nanducob said:


> @Rcuber and ithehappy:When did you guys registered(the date) on paypal?



2+yrs ago 
Jan 2011


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 20, 2012)

^Thanks.2 yrs'  a lot of time.Searched quite a bit and found out that people had some luck with axis master/visa,also somebodys visa card didnt work.Can anyone confirm me on this?i might as well call them(axis bank),dunno if they know about the paypal thing.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 21, 2012)

I first registered back in 2008, but for testing I created another account just 7/8 months back.
Believe me, I tried my arse off to somehow get working the Axis Debit card as its the only secured option to purchase from international Ebay but I just couldn't. Then did a Google search, which clearly told me that NO Debit card will work in Paypal for any purchase. So, anyone, for whom a debit card worked, be it of any bank, is REALLY lucky.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,
i went to axis bank asked them to issue a debit card,but they said that i need to put 10k inr in the acc/maintain for 3 months.is that true?coz i got the sbi card without any balance.what other banks should i look for?thanks


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

do you have a axis bank account ?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2012)

^nope.how about a students acc in axis?does they charge for it also?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^nope.how about a students acc in axis?does they charge for it also?



debit card is intended to be used with a account. whenever you make a purchase using a debit card the amount gets deducted from your account. the minimum quarterly balance in Axis bank should be 10K .. that's the reason they informed you regarding 10K deposit. Anyway, for debit card you should have a bank account with money in it.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2012)

Im ****ed lol.it was 500 inr before
Axis Bank ups minimum balance on savings a/cs


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

if you want to use paypal then its better to get a Credit Card. for bank account you can open a SBI account.. only Rs.500 needed to be there in the account


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2012)

Im ****ed lol.it was 500 inr before
Axis Bank ups minimum balance on savings a/cs


----------



## asingh (Oct 23, 2012)

One does not bind a debit card for input. It has to be a bank account.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> if you want to use paypal then its better to get a Credit Card. for bank account you can open a SBI account.. only Rs.500 needed to be there in the account



i have it.its useless !!



asingh said:


> One does not bind a debit card for input. It has to be a bank account.



yup and it has to be a non-sbi acc lol..


----------



## Renny (Oct 23, 2012)

I lost Rs.750 in Axis Bank for not maintaining their minimum quarterly balance, closed the account immediately.

Also I would like to have a credit card mainly for Paypal, which is the cheapest one and how do I go about getting one?


----------



## aumshah (Oct 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^thanks..could you tell me whats written on it- Visa/Mastercard?



on my card its Visa. Is visa the batter then mastercard.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 29, 2012)

Renny said:


> I lost Rs.750 in Axis Bank for not maintaining their minimum quarterly balance, closed the account immediately.
> 
> Also I would like to have a credit card mainly for Paypal, which is the cheapest one and how do I go about getting one?


so you got your deposit back?from what i read Icici gives CC @ 20k(not sure,confirm this)You shouldve kept the debit card


----------



## VivekRM (Oct 31, 2012)

If u want to pay using your paypal account.
1) Go to Entropay.com
2) Create an account and link your Credit/Debit card there (any Indian bank card with Visa Logo works).
3) Create a Virtual Credit Card on that site. 
4) Link your Paypal account with your Virtual Credit Card.
5) Done.

There exists a secure workaround. Entropay allows you to create a Virtual Credit Card. The advantages are simple.

1) You pay using a Virtual Credit Card so Card theft is out of the question.
2) The balance on your card is no way linked to your Real life bank account so your account is hidden and hence secured.
3) You charge your card only if u wanna pay for something. Basically, Imagine If you want to buy something for 30$, then add 30$ to your virtual credit card balance and then use that virtual credit card to buy. So even If it is hacked, there is no loss of money.
4) The VCC (Virtual credit card) can be destroyed with one click. And creating another one is free, basically create as many as u want ^^.

PS: I myself have an account there. Its safe and secure, but naturally, no services are free and there is a charge per transaction. Read all the rules before making an account. If your account stays inactive for a specified period of time (around 4-6 months I think), certain amount is deducted from your virtual balance.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^but i saw many people getting their paypal accounts blocked because of VCC...its issued form london so causing problems...dont know whether its true me also trying to verify paypal using entropay..


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 31, 2012)

^Can anyone confirm on this?


----------



## shoebahmed (Nov 12, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^Can anyone confirm on this?



No, I dont think so.
I'm using entropay and its also ADDED to my PayPal account since months and verified the CC as well!! its like just another credit card.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 to that. Recently some of the sites are not accepting my card (Google Checkout, GOG) anymore, most probably due to absence of Verified with Visa. So created a VCC at Entropay and also verified the same with my PayPal a/c. Very good service, albeit at a token charge.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

I have registered on paypal using my axis bank credit card and it's work fine for me....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ Credit card works fine anywhere


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2012)

finally,Ive verified paypal using SBI silver card,didnt really knew,earlier,that i can verify with a bank acc.
thanks all


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 14, 2012)

Apparently the Axis Bank Debit Card works on Paypal for buying. Is is because the Axis Bank debit cards are International cards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

ashutosh_jain said:


> Apparently the Axis Bank Debit Card works on Paypal for buying. Is is because the Axis Bank debit cards are International cards?



its nothing but proper implementation of 3DSC. As long has any bank implements properly on their Visa or any card, you can easily pay online


----------

